# grafting 3 female plants to 1 male root stock



## trouble27 (Sep 7, 2012)

well i have wanted to try this for a long time but never wanted to sacrafice a large enough female plant to do it .well i had to get some males out of my growroom and decided to try with 1 that i had cloned awhile ago so i chopped it down to about 2 inchs above the root ball then i split it with a knife picked 3 cutting shaved the outer green layer of the stem off down to the pith or the white part of the stem then little into that not much just a little placed all three side by side and duct taped them tight and sealed it off the best i could and gave it a misting every day. well that was 4 days ago and all look well had to pull a couple bigger leaves cause they were evaping too much moisture then they perked back up . well here is some pics has anyone tried this couldnt find much about grafting just a few thing for mj related grafting and not much at all about grafting to a male root stalk i just want to use to mother not planning on flowering but ya never know .
purple gorilla, critical mass 33 and blue dream onto a tahoe male


----------



## billybob420 (Sep 7, 2012)

da fuq did I just read?

lol

Sounds pretty ambitious....... Good luck.


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 7, 2012)

its in english i figured i would get a few wtf's . if doesnt work oh well move on to next experiment but if works i can have lots of strains on hand with less mothers less expense to keep the mothers alive less space they will take up not to mention the plant number decrease so i can see many benefits if this works and dont see why it wont might take a couple tries but at least im trying and im sure at some point someone will find this info helpful this is only reason i made the thread maybe some time the info will help someone maybe not .


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 7, 2012)

well im impressed. Hope it works brother.


----------



## Jasonian069 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keep us posted on if it works.


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well it's still alive hopefully just a couple more weeks and it will take might pull the tape back in a few days just to see what's going on underneath.


----------



## berad4guvna (Sep 12, 2012)

trouble27 said:


> well i have wanted to try this for a long time but never wanted to sacrafice a large enough female plant to do it .well i had to get some males out of my growroom and decided to try with 1 that i had cloned awhile ago so i chopped it down to about 2 inchs above the root ball then i split it with a knife picked 3 cutting shaved the outer green layer of the stem off down to the pith or the white part of the stem then little into that not much just a little placed all three side by side and duct taped them tight and sealed it off the best i could and gave it a misting every day. well that was 4 days ago and all look well had to pull a couple bigger leaves cause they were evaping too much moisture then they perked back up . well here is some pics has anyone tried this couldnt find much about grafting just a few thing for mj related grafting and not much at all about grafting to a male root stalk i just want to use to mother not planning on flowering but ya never know .
> View attachment 2325629purple gorilla, critical mass 33 and blue dream onto a tahoe male


This fucking sweet. i'll watch a wait. good shit.


----------



## Ivana Smokealot (Sep 13, 2012)

This will be great if it works! We have an apple tree that has three kinds of apples grafted to a doner apple tree. We get the variety pack of apples every fall.
Would be good to try to find a specific plant that developes a massive root structure to start with.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 13, 2012)

It can be done. I had one Grafted Pineapple Express with a WhiteWidow insert on it. The main reason was space limitations. The purpose to have a 1 Mother plant to provide with different strains clones. I harvest her two weeks ago, after been 6 months working as a 'MOTHER'. 

The trick to Graft (IMPE) is keep the 'Humidity' at all time high while you graft. 

Grafting is possible, its just a plant right !

HTH


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 13, 2012)

thethcfarm3r said:


> It can be done. I had one Grafted Pineapple Express with a WhiteWidow insert on it. The main reason was space limitations. The purpose to have a 1 Mother plant to provide with different strains clones. I harvest her two weeks ago, after been 6 months working as a 'MOTHER'.
> 
> The trick to Graft (IMPE) is keep the 'Humidity' at all time high while you graft.
> 
> ...


Right on first pic I have seen of someone that flowered a grafted mj plant I give u sir 2 big green thumbs up that's cool how did they react to flowering the same as clones taken from them or did they have more nutrient problems due to 1plant requiring different nutrient levels than the other . I would like to do this with a few more plants that way I can have all my phenotypes of my Tahoe on 1mother all my kalishnapple kush on another and not have to get rid of any phenos unless they just suck.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 13, 2012)

trouble27 said:


> Right on first pic I have seen of someone that flowered a grafted mj plant I give u sir 2 big green thumbs up that's cool how did they react to flowering the same as clones taken from them or did they have more nutrient problems due to 1plant requiring different nutrient levels than the other . I would like to do this with a few more plants that way I can have all my phenotypes of my Tahoe on 1mother all my kalishnapple kush on another and not have to get rid of any phenos unless they just suck.


That was the original idea, behind this project. Having one 'HOST' plant and multiples inserts of different strains. As long you keep the Grafted plant in Veg., you should not have too much trouble with the nutes. They will take the food very good. During flowering deficiencies arise between one and the other. However; in order to have multiples strains and space is a factor, I would recommend 'Grafting' 100%.


----------



## blackkedout (Sep 14, 2012)

trouble27 said:


> its in english i figured i would get a few wtf's . if doesnt work oh well move on to next experiment but if works i can have lots of strains on hand with less mothers less expense to keep the mothers alive less space they will take up not to mention the plant number decrease so i can see many benefits if this works and dont see why it wont might take a couple tries but at least im trying and im sure at some point someone will find this info helpful this is only reason i made the thread maybe some time the info will help someone maybe not .


Yes sir sounds like you've got an experiment on your hands. Goodluck!
High thoughts


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Sep 14, 2012)

it most deff will work... just dont know if it will cause stress to make some hermis .. or if because of it being male.. it still produces the chemicals that make it male.. then maybe it could affect the sex of the plants making them hermi? alot of factors i guess but id say Grafting has its place.. if u wana have Low Plant Count.. and lots of mothers.. this is the way to go .. but id use a female base for female clones.. i dont know lets see what happens bro good luck!


----------



## Ivana Smokealot (Sep 14, 2012)

Also something to def think about is different strains react diffrently to nutes as the grow. 
So some thought should also be put into which straines are grafted and possable nute issues.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 14, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> it most deff will work... just dont know if it will cause stress to make some hermis .. or if because of it being male.. it still produces the chemicals that make it male.. then maybe it could affect the sex of the plants making them hermi? alot of factors i guess but id say Grafting has its place.. if u wana have Low Plant Count.. and lots of mothers.. this is the way to go .. but id use a female base for female clones.. i dont know lets see what happens bro good luck!


It will. I did. No hermies. However; it was two females grafted. This is the best method to have multiple strains.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 14, 2012)

Ivana Smokealot said:


> Also something to def think about is different strains react diffrently to nutes as the grow.
> So some thought should also be put into which straines are grafted and possable nute issues.


Absolutely true. However; I have found in my experiments. During the Veg. phase, the plants can take pretty much even the same nutrients. I did. However; in flowering is a different tune. But not a complicated problem either. Just keep a general feeding profile and hit their equilibrium. What happen to me was, one the two strains grafted, mature faster than the other. Nutrients wise 'cannabis' have a safe nutrient area, IMO.

However; the purpose of having multiples strains and one root ball is GREAT !


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 14, 2012)

Made another 1 last night did it a little diff tho instead of cutting down to the base I cut down to the base of the four branches to get more cuttings on 1 plant so took some cuts from plushberry 1 and plushberry2 put them on 1 taped it up labeled then did same with two cheese quake phenos gonna do the other two branches tonight thinking space Jill and time wreck . And I'm taking notes on which strains Growth patterns and nutrient requirements are the closest so I can make better decisions on what strains to attach to which root ball I'm not thinking that being a male root stock is going to cause any issues long as I don't flower it . I just have a lot of diff strains and don't really want to get rid of any of them till I can judge them all shoulda thought about that before popping all of them now I'm just trying to keep as many as I can and stay at or below my plant number


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2012)

even if you where to flower it couldn't you just folier feed the individual plants to correct any problems? or would that somehow pull the nutes into the other plants


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well my tga Franken plant died they withered up on me couldn't babysit it so oh well the host is still alive so I will go for it again the first 1i made is still going . Next time I'm going to do with verging host plant and leave some of the foliage attached to increase recovery time I also think would work better in dwc whenever I make cuttings of plants in dwc the cut weeps water for some time main thing I have noticed is it's hard to keep humidity just right .


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably a shot in the dark but has anyone tried grafting mj to say a tomato plant or even another type of plant just for shits and giggles ??


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Probably a shot in the dark but has anyone tried grafting mj to say a tomato plant or even another type of plant just for shits and giggles ??


I have read articles of people grafting cannabis to hops. Apparently they share a very similar structure. But remember will make no difference in the buds. Graft is just the insert using a root systems of the host plant. DNA or any genetic structure will not be altered.

TTF


----------



## trouble27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I have lost them both now oh well gonna try again when I get a chance keeping humidity just right is very hard to do . I've learned a few thing so it was worth doing gonna change few things next time I try it. Iv also heard of the cannabis to hops my grandpa told me a few stories about someone he new that did graft mj to hops Many moons ago


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 20, 2012)

Well my idea would be to have a strong host plant then graft in many clones onto this system and harvest when ready.. I thought bigger roots=bigger bud Every year I grow I'm more interested in the root system I make than the buds I have only been doing it for seven years now so I'm still trying to make my plants as happy as can be Always learning


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Sep 20, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Well my idea would be to have a strong host plant then graft in many clones onto this system and harvest when ready.. I thought bigger roots=bigger bud Every year I grow I'm more interested in the root system I make than the buds I have only been doing it for seven years now so I'm still trying to make my plants as happy as can be Always learning


I personally do not think is worth the time to graft as many clones with the intention to flower them later. It takes quite a while to heal and resume growth as normal. In addition the host plant will halt its grow as well. On the other hand if you want to do it, in order to have multiples strains and just one plant, therefore you can harvest as many clones as you want for so many strains and keeping everything in one container. That's the real advantage. 

You have been growing longer than me. I had that mentality about bigger roots, bigger buds and I think is half true. Since last year I've been growing and focus my energies in creating more and more foliage. I have been growing in 3 Gallons container pots. I run perpetuals for one full year and take a 3 month break. My last 2 harvest plants were grown and I did focus in increasing that foliage and the increase in harvest weight was noticeable. I grow Pineapple Express for the past year. I had 16 harvest so far of Pineapples Express during this year. All the harvest were in 3 Gallon container with Soiless Mix and same Nutrients.

I used to harvest 28g per plant. 3 weeks Veg Time. 1 Gallon container pot 4 years ago. 

I switched to bigger pots 3 Gallons 3 years ago. My harvest increase to 52-56g average per plant. It has been steady like that for the past 3 years. Is totally fine, because this is for personal usage to turn to tinctures and oils.

Now, I haven't change nothing I do. The only thing I do different is work on her foliage. I increase the Veg. Time to 1 weeks. That's just two additional weeks and I fed a lot of 'N' and then switch to flower and keep the high profile of 'N' until the 4th week into flowering.

The last two Pineapples Express plants harvested weighted 76 & 81g. I'm still using the same 3 gallon containers and the same nutrients (Base [However I'm using a different nute with a higher 'N' in top of that cheaper], Bloom Booster and Hardener) (Foliar Ca,Mg,Silica,Carbos, Hormones)

You know what got me thinking about the foliage and not to focus on the roots size anymore, Aeroponics specifically. My biggest yield ever come from a DIY: Low Pressure Aeroponic Systems. The size of those roots were he smallest I have seen in one of my grows. However; those plants develop a lot of foliage during its grow cycle and the yield was close to 300g from 4 plants. Same nutrients


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 23, 2012)

Thats cool man, I've wanted to try this. A couple tips that working in a vineyard has taught me about grafting:

There are a few different ways to do it. The method you're using is how we usually graft a scion to a rootstock. It's called a 'cleft graft'. One thing to make sure of is that the cambiums of the scion (clone) and rootstock are lined up and touching. 

After inserting your clone, you there are a couple of things you can do to seal it up. Typically I've used plastic bags and foil. A plastic bag around the graft keeps it humid, and then foil keeps light out.Then once the scions take, you stick with the one that's growing the best, and chop the others off.

If you want to get a bunch of different varieties on a single rootstock, you might want to try grafting each clone on a different point of the rootstock.

Here's some light reading that'll help you out:
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/hil/grafting.html


----------



## Opm (Sep 26, 2012)

trouble27 said:


> Well I have lost them both now oh well gonna try again when I get a chance keeping humidity just right is very hard to do . I've learned a few thing so it was worth doing gonna change few things next time I try it. Iv also heard of the cannabis to hops my grandpa told me a few stories about someone he new that did graft mj to hops Many moons ago


Also you need to leave some of the male foliage until the grafts heal. You basically severed the roots energy source when you chopped off the male leaves. Leave the male part, graft, wait till it heals up then remove the male foliage.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice work so far.... I am going to keep a eye on this thread.

I have grafted trees, fruit stuff mostly.... oranges, necterines, and etc..... 

Been keeping an eye out on grafting Canna for the reasons listed above.... 1 mother plant 2 or 3 genetics.... just helps cut down on plant numbers in my veg/mother room. I am going to have this a go when I have some extra time and a nice fatty rooted donor plant. 

YOu guys do know they make grafting wax/tape which helps keep the wound/intersition point clean and also helps keep the humidity up. I would assume that like when u break a limb a tape it back together that knot forms... from grafting I would expect a similar thing to occur. 

This also makes me wonder.... could I take an already flowered plant with a massive root system, that I have harvested already and use that as base stock/root stock for grafting onto?! 

Hum??!?! Well off to the Salt Mine to get to work.


----------



## KukoKush (Sep 26, 2012)

xxEMOxx said:


> Nice work so far.... I am going to keep a eye on this thread.
> 
> I have grafted trees, fruit stuff mostly.... oranges, necterines, and etc.....
> 
> ...



im not an expert but I've read a lot on this forum.

you normally don't want to clone while the plant is in flower mode. It is better to clone while its in veg because the plant is still trying to grow. It (in theory) allows for quicker root taking. 

Im assuming this is the same concept. You probably would want to take the branch while the plant is in veg mode. Would, most likely, speed up the grafting process. But I'm not very reputable. Hopefully a pro will back me up on this. 


Edit: definitely subbed. I really hope this works. Would be awesome for a small ops


And we'll all toke on...


----------



## doobered (Sep 26, 2012)

if you guys are finishing these frankenstein girls and run into a deficiency you can always foliar feed the specifics and correct them


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 26, 2012)

xxEMOxx said:


> This also makes me wonder.... could I take an already flowered plant with a massive root system, that I have harvested already and use that as base stock/root stock for grafting onto?!


Vineyards do this with their rootstocks. They plant california species that are phylloxera-resistant and then graft on european scions for fruiting.


----------



## cannabiscultivation (Nov 16, 2012)

Bravo.
I like where this is pointing me....


----------



## WyoGrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Probably a shot in the dark but has anyone tried grafting mj to say a tomato plant or even another type of plant just for shits and giggles ??


I have grafted tomato tops to a potato stem. Works great. Overall harvest compared to a full tomato or full potato plant is decreased per individual plant. But in the bigger scheme of things you are doubling your potential growing area. So in a big enough area your overall yield is increased significantly. But keep in mind tomatoes and potatoes are both in the same family of plants (Nightshade).


----------



## ozman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey all,not trying to hijack the thread here,but I am in the middle of grafting a mother plant atm.I made several attempts till I finally got 1 to take ...... I think.The scion is still alive and green and doing great,after 2 days.I have enclosed a pic.I am hoping to get 6 different scions on 1 rootstock.Will save on the plant count here in hell.A six pack plant,to take cuttings from.I used the cleft method and I think thats what I will try again in the future.I am going to start some more seeds for more scions,I am going to do a lemon skunk and a burmese kush next.The seeds are sprouting as I type.


----------



## Cons7 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've seen a video on this before and a guy grafted 8-9 different strains to a single plant and then flowered it. He said that the yield was not that great from it, but that it is a great way to keep several different strains ready to be cloned, while keeping you plant count down. It also was not grafted using the main stem, but the off shoots instead and held in place with pins. Doing the off shoots one at a time might work better due to it not being so drastic as chopping the entire host plant down. Keep us updated, i really want to try this and see how it works out.


----------



## trouble27 (Nov 25, 2012)

ozman said:


> Hey all,not trying to hijack the thread here,but I am in the middle of grafting a mother plant atm.I made several attempts till I finally got 1 to take ...... I think.The scion is still alive and green and doing great,after 2 days.I have enclosed a pic.I am hoping to get 6 different scions on 1 rootstock.Will save on the plant count here in hell.A six pack plant,to take cuttings from.I used the cleft method and I think thats what I will try again in the future.I am going to start some more seeds for more scions,I am going to do a lemon skunk and a burmese kush next.The seeds are sprouting as I type.


Feel free to post pics and whatever pertains to grafting might as well keep the thread going I had to take cuttings from my mothers and throw all my plants away after fighting root aphids for months came to the conclusion to get rid of everything and be plant free for while so gonna be a min before I try again. keep us informed on how it goes and what u think helped with the process good luck hope they take .


----------



## trouble27 (Nov 25, 2012)

WyoGrow said:


> I have grafted tomato tops to a potato stem. Works great. Overall harvest compared to a full tomato or full potato plant is decreased per individual plant. But in the bigger scheme of things you are doubling your potential growing area. So in a big enough area your overall yield is increased significantly. But keep in mind tomatoes and potatoes are both in the same family of plants (Nightshade).


That's pretty cool man no wasted space there eat the root and the fruit Lol


----------



## ozman (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey All,just a quick update,my graft was started on the 19th of Nov. and as of today still looks great and healthy.I have finally left the bag off of the scion for 3 days now, no wilting observed.I figure thursday I will pull the tape off the splice and see how it looks.I have been playing with the stalk of the scion,it seems to be pretty solid,but the tape is still on it yet so I dunno.I have enclosed a pic of the graft.I also have more seeds sprouting,lemon skunk,lockstock,burmese kush and blue hash,along with the sharksbreath and snow white,I will be pretty well set for clones when I am done with this.

Happy Growing All


----------



## mmad (Aug 19, 2020)

thethcfarm3r said:


> I have read articles of people grafting cannabis to hops. Apparently they share a very similar structure. But remember will make no difference in the buds. Graft is just the insert using a root systems of the host plant. DNA or any genetic structure will not be altered.
> 
> TTF


"Recent studies have documented that grafting enables exchanges of both RNA and DNA molecules between the grafting partners, thus providing a molecular basis for grafting-induced genetic variation. DNA methylation is known as prone to alterations as a result of perturbation of internal and external conditions. "



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3628911/


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Aug 20, 2020)

Finally someone doing real science. Keep us updated. 

The idea is to find a root stock that is very healthy and powerful, genetically. Like it can handle and uptake high amounts of nutrients, resistant to X , and deals with water well.


----------

